# Game Thread: Minnesota Timberwolves @ Denver Nuggets



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

* November 4th, 2004 - 9:30 PM (Central Time)*


*Minnesota Timberwolves(1-0) @ Denver Nuggets(0-1)* 



Last game: Minnesota - Win, 99-93 
Last game: Denver - Loss, 78-89

*Projected Starting Lineups: *














































































*Reserves:*


































































Denver actually matches up well with Minnesota, except when you get to the bench. Besides Nene and Boykins, Denver's bench is real thin. They'll try to push the ball up the floor and hope that they don't get involved in a half-court game with Minnesota. Lenard is out for the season, so they are now even weaker from the perimeter. Buckner, White, or Dermarr Johnson could start at SG for Denver, and all of them will probably see some PT. 


Minnesota should win this game, because they are head-and-shoulders the better team. I can see Garnett having a big night, as well as one of the wing players (Sprewell, Wally, or both). I would think Hassell would play more than 18 minutes per game tonight, since Carmelo is on the other side. 



Prediction: Minnesota 102, Denver 91


----------



## KG4MVP2 (Jul 28, 2003)

T-Wolves 95 to the Nuggets 88


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

this will be the OFFICIAL game where martin will relize he made the biggest mistake of his career by showing up in the west.

wolves 114- nuggets 90

spree is going to go off for 30. kg a 20 pt 15 board night. Kandi drops 20, along with wally will get about 25. t hud 6 pts and 15 assists, and sam cassell 18 points. 

melo gets 15 tonite, he will get the routine shut down by trenton when he is in the game. andre miller will get a 23 pt 12 assist night. Camby gets about 10 pts 7 boards, 2 blocks. boykins goes off for 20 today. kenyon martin 18 pts and 6 boards.

I think i am overreacting but it seems just about right!


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

What is up with Spree's pigtails?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> What is up with Spree's pigtails?




Apparently, him and Hudson are trying to set a new fashion trend.




On another note: Did you see Garnett's two blocks? He freakin pinned the ball on the backboard with one hand - twice.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Hahah, 2 technicals for Sam Casell and he is goone. KMart also got a technical


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Garnett hits the jump hook to tie it up, and to send it to overtime. 




Even though Cassell is gone, they will still pull it out.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Minnesota loses, 94-92, in a battle of big plays. Denver made the big plays at the end, Minnesota missed out on some opportunities.


Cassell was given a technical foul for "shoving" Earl Boykins, and was then shoved by Martin, and then Cassell threw the ball at Martin pretty hard. Stupid by Cassell, but I don't think he should have been thrown out. 



Anywho, Garnett with another big night, but Cassell, Sprewell, and Wally didn't show up. Wally's played bad thus far. Same for Sprewell. Hudson had 9 points and 6 assists in only 24 minutes, but it still looks like he's got a ways to go.


----------



## lesanecrooks7 (Jun 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sheefo13</b>!
> this will be the OFFICIAL game where martin will relize he made the biggest mistake of his career by showing up in the west.
> 
> wolves 114- nuggets 90
> ...


I wouldn't buy any lottery tickets this week if i were you ......


----------



## lesanecrooks7 (Jun 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> Garnett hits the jump hook to tie it up, and to send it to overtime.
> 
> 
> ...


When you A$$UME ...

You make an *** out of U and ME ....

Well mostly U.

Alien Nation needed to go to the showers anyway ... i think he was 3-14 at the time of his outburst.

I was at the game. I'd have rather had Alien Nation in there than Hudson at that critical juncture.




When you mask curse, you make an *** out of yourself. - Koko


----------



## lesanecrooks7 (Jun 5, 2003)

Elson learned from past mistakes and wore a cup tonight.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lesanecrooks7</b>!
> I wouldn't buy any lottery tickets this week if i were you ......





> When you A$$UME ...
> 
> You make an A$$ out of U and ME ....
> 
> ...


Oh goodie, a troll. Just what this board needs. :|


----------



## lesanecrooks7 (Jun 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not a troll ...

Just adding to a game thread that had tumbleweeds rolling through it.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I hate kenyon martin. 

and for sam cassell, he looked like darrick martin with a big head today. He just looked like a fool, and throwing the ball at someone?:no: thats school yard stuff, and if tahts how he decides how he wants to play against good teams, he wont be getting a extension. This is really sad.

cassell being stupid hurt t hud. hud wasnt expecting to play so much and that is why boykins hit that shot in his eye. hudson's ankle is hurt, but other than that he played good

hassell was great, he shut down melo whenever he was on him. Tremendous performance bye this guy and i am happy we matched the offer.

wally in foul trouble but he had a decent game

spree a medicore game

kandi a pretty good game, refs still in shock that he can block shots.

if kg coulda scored, early, we wouldve won. but still a good performance

free throws and cassell lost us in this game.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>sheefo13</b>!
> I hate kenyon martin.


Why? Is it because he proved you wrong.



> this will be the OFFICIAL game where martin will relize he made the biggest mistake of his career by showing up in the west.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

double post


----------



## Flanders (Jul 24, 2004)

No, probably because the dude is fugazy.

He was acting like a child out there on the court.

Wolves would have won if Kandi had not played.

Troy Hudson's stats are deceiving, 9 and 6 in 24 minutes is good, but he screwed up the Wolves big time by taking that 23 foot jumper near the end of regulation when he clearly could have drove to the lane and drew KG or Wally's defender to him and dished it out to either...or take the higher percentage shot.

Wolves beat themselves on this one.

BTW, what a game KG had. Scored the Wolves' final 15 or so points including the one that sent it to OT, though a fadeaway shot for the tie in OT wasn't that good of a shot selection.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Flanders</b>!
> Wolves would have won if Kandi had not played.
> 
> BTW, what a game KG had. Scored the Wolves' final 15 or so points including the one that sent it to OT, though a fadeaway shot for the tie in OT wasn't that good of a shot selection.


What? Kandi was great and KG sucked. KG did pretty much nothing until the end of the game. Kandi played really really good.


----------



## Flanders (Jul 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>q</b>!
> 
> What? Kandi was great and KG sucked. KG did pretty much nothing until the end of the game. Kandi played really really good.


OMFG.

You can't be serious, can you?

:laugh: 

That's what great players do. They take over games during clutch, and that's exactly what he did. KG played crappy? He scored Minnesota's final points....including the bucket that sent it to OT.

Kandi had a horrible game, his rebound numbers are VERY deceiving...he took horrible shots that cost us the game, him and Troy.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Flanders</b>!
> 
> 
> OMFG.
> ...


Kandi was great for Kandi's standards. KG sucked for KG's standards.


----------

